# LifePak 12/15 Mount



## Devilz311 (Dec 31, 2011)

Is anyone currently using a mounting system for the LifePak 12/15 in the back of their ambulances?

We're currently researching different mounting methods in order to properly secure the monitor during transports. Currently, most crews end up placing it on the bench seat, or just hang it on the hook on the back of the Stryker stretcher.  This locations are obviously not crash-worthy...  

Our SCT units used to use the rack which secured the LifePak on top of the patient's feet, however we were advised that this is NOT considered a crashworthy mount, and have since removed them from the trucks.  

Basically we're looking for something ergonomically friendly, and lets the Medic or RN view the monitor from the bench seat.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 31, 2011)

We seat belt it in by looping the belt through the handle. Works fine, and I figure a seat belt is considered crash worthy.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly how crashworthy these are, but they have to be more crashworthy than the tables. 











My understanding is that these were custom made. It's a c-clamp that screws on to the end of the gurney and has a port with a base that the arm goes in and is secured with a pen. The tubular steel comes up and bends forward with a platform for the monitor (which you can always mount a quick release mount to instead of using straps). The black box to the left of the monitor in the second picture is a 3 channel IV pump.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 31, 2011)

Aidey said:


> We seat belt it in by looping the belt through the handle. Works fine, and I figure a seat belt is considered crash worthy.


Tnat's what we did.  I've seen the Ferno Defibrillator Mount before, though I don't know much about it.


----------



## Devilz311 (Dec 31, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> My understanding is that these were custom made. It's a c-clamp that screws on to the end of the gurney and has a port with a base that the arm goes in and is secured with a pen. The tubular steel comes up and bends forward with a platform for the monitor (which you can always mount a quick release mount to instead of using straps). The black box to the left of the monitor in the second picture is a 3 channel IV pump.



We also have to deal with the State of NJ, and the infinite wisdom from NJ OEMS...

They recently said the stryker stretcher-mounted O2 holders which secure the tank with a pretty hefty Velcro strap are not considered crash-worthy, and will fail a truck on a spot inspection if one is found on the stretcher...


----------



## medicdan (Dec 31, 2011)

We have found Ferno's Pac-Rac works well for holding a monitor (LP12), vent or patient belongings while traveling with the patient outside the truck and securing equipment when transporting. This has velcro straps that ostensibly help secure the equipment, although i'm not sure it's crash worthy.


----------



## Simusid (Dec 31, 2011)

we use the philips "surface mounting bracket" for the LP15 and mount it on the counter.


----------



## Devilz311 (Dec 31, 2011)

Also, we have to contend with the skirts (... I mean, Nurses) complaining about the potential for back injuries from lifting a 20lb monitor over a patient to place it in the mount...

Out SCT rigs have the stretcher placed against the wall, and the interior has cabinets and a small counter in lieu of the traditional "CPR"" seat.  The ALS layouts have the traditional center-mounted stretcher and a CPR seat. 

I found these mounts, which would offer a few different locations in which to place them:

Post Mount

Wall Mount


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 1, 2012)

We use a "parrot pole" mount for our LP15's and previously for our LP12's. I don't know the manufacturer so I'll have to find a photo somewhere to post. The monitor sits there above the stretcher at the Pt.'s shins. The mount is apparently crash-rated though I can't source that.

We also have a tray mount built into the vehicle where it can be secured, but short of bariatric calls (where the pole mount won't work) or long distance transfers I've never used it. It's poorly located so I can't reach the controls while seated and belted. We generally store linen in that spot.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'm not sure exactly how crashworthy these are, but they have to be more crashworthy than the tables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does the mount come on and off easily? It looks like it would a pain in the butt on scene for lifts and such.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2012)

If you needed to take it off, it wouldn't be too hard, especially if the monitor wasn't on it at the time. For scene calls, I would suggest attaching one of the monitor mounts posted earlier to the platform so that it's quicker for attaching and detaching. These were just strapped on using webbing instead of using a commercial mount. 

The county I worked in didn't allow the private companies to use paramedics, so this was for our CCT runs, and only put on when we had a nurse involved, so it wasn't used on scene calls. I never had a problem moving patients to or from the gurney at facilities when it was attached, be it a draw sheet or a turn and pivot (no paramedics meant that all patients who needed a monitor was an RN CCT by default).


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> If you needed to take it off, it wouldn't be too hard, especially if the monitor wasn't on it at the time. For scene calls, I would suggest attaching one of the monitor mounts posted earlier to the platform so that it's quicker for attaching and detaching. These were just strapped on using webbing instead of using a commercial mount.
> 
> The county I worked in didn't allow the private companies to use paramedics, so this was for our CCT runs, and only put on when we had a nurse involved, so it wasn't used on scene calls. I never had a problem moving patients to or from the gurney at facilities when it was attached, be it a draw sheet or a turn and pivot (no paramedics meant that all patients who needed a monitor was an RN CCT by default).



I was thinking in a two man lift with a guy on a backboard it would be tricky. I can see how for a transport it would be pretty slick though.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's a quick schematic that I drew of how the clamp and adapter works.

Clamp attaches over yellow plate on foot end:






 Schematic drawn in attachment.


2 quick comments:

1. I'm not sure how this would work with the electric gurneys since there's more weight and equipment at that end.

2. If there's no metal plate (such as the Ferno gurneys, and this same system worked both on Fernos and Strykers), we were told to be careful because it was possible to over tighten the clamp and break the gurney. This is, of course, an issue that is fixed with appropriate training.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I was thinking in a two man lift with a guy on a backboard it would be tricky. I can see how for a transport it would be pretty slick though.



I was thinking about that too. Probably the best way around it would be with two people at the feet (one on each side of the pole to help keep the weight from being too far from center) or put the head on the gurney and then pivot the feet on. 

What's nice about this set up compared to the traditional table is that there's no need to remove the platform/monitor to move the patient onto or off of the gurney. The patient can always be on a monitor, even while transferring the patient.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I was thinking about that too. Probably the best way around it would be with two people at the feet (one on each side of the pole to help keep the weight from being too far from center) or put the head on the gurney and then pivot the feet on.
> 
> What's nice about this set up compared to the traditional table is that there's no need to remove the platform/monitor to move the patient onto or off of the gurney. The patient can always be on a monitor, even while transferring the patient.



It's definitely a great way of getting monitor up where you can see it. I didn't think about putting em on the gurney then pivoting them over onto it. It will all become irrelevant one day because we will have bionic arms with built in med kits and analyzers. That can't be that far off can it?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2012)

I've always been curious how much it would cost to just mount a screen over the rear doors or someplace else and use something like Bluetooth to transmit the image to it. When I become the Lord and Master of EMS, that will be number two on the "Pimp My Ambulance" demands list, right after adding undercarriage Code 3 lights.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Here's a quick schematic that I drew of how the clamp and adapter works.
> 
> Clamp attaches over yellow plate on foot end:
> 
> ...



Lol you been working on your doctor writing I see, coming along real well by the look of it  seriously though Thanks for taking the time to draw it out.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 1, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I've always been curious how much it would cost to just mount a screen over the rear doors or someplace else and use something like Bluetooth to transmit the image to it.



That's a damn good idea.  Then you could blue tooth the info right to the report.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Lol you been working on your doctor writing I see, coming along real well by the look of it  seriously though Thanks for taking the time to draw it out.



My handwriting has shown my way to my true destiny!

No problem. It's one of those things that can be hard to describe, but when you see it it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Devilz311 (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Then you could blue tooth the info right to the report.



We're actually already doing that.  One push of a button and the continuous EKG and vitals are uploaded into ePCR on the Toughbook


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 2, 2012)

Devilz311 said:


> We're actually already doing that.  One push of a button and the continuous EKG and vitals are uploaded into ePCR on the Toughbook



You must be from one of those more advanced medic programs.  Around here, there is a lot of plugging and unplugging the lifepak.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 3, 2012)

This is what we use.  You squeeze the top handles together and it pops up.  I like it.  Except we have it next to the bench seat so it kind of gets in my way and junk

(ours isn't a swivel model)

















http://www.tmsmedicaltechnologies.com/product/AD-8230-0037.html


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 3, 2012)

If it's getting in the way of your junk, you're using it wrong.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


>


The last time I worked a CCT-RN shift, this is similar to how we'd had our gurney set up. Instead of a single pole though, ours used two on either side, had a net underneath for storage of some supplies, and was about the size of a LP-10 monitor. Normally, though, we just mounted a Propaq, a mini-med III, and sometimes our PLV-102 vent there during the trip from the room to the ambulance or vice-versa. When we moved the patient on or off the gurney, we just slid the patient right across and there was usually plenty of room to work with. The few times we had to use that gurney with c-spine immobilized patients or those on a flight litter, things got a little tight, but it was always do-able. 

In case you were wondering where we put the LP-10, it was under the head or hung on a rail while we were outside the ambulance. Was it crash-worthy? Fortunately, we never found out if it was...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 3, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> If it's getting in the way of your junk, you're using it wrong.



To be fair maybe he just has really big junk :rofl:


----------



## exodus (Jan 3, 2012)

Do life-paks have a VGA out like the ZOLL M's have?  If so, it would be super easy to do by mounting this battery powered somehow: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...19x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM677465501


----------



## Hockey (Jan 4, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> If it's getting in the way of your junk, you're using it wrong.



*removes straw from my mouth* Where I come from, we straddles our patients



bigbaldguy said:


> To be fair maybe he just has really big junk :rofl:



Sometimes, it works better than Valium calming a psych down


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> In case you were wondering where we put the LP-10, it was under the head or hung on a rail while we were outside the ambulance. Was it crash-worthy? Fortunately, we never found out if it was...


Our Newport HT50 ventilators were strapped to the head if we needed it. Of course the ventilators also came with an RT, regardless of if an RN was coming or not.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 4, 2012)

Hockey said:


> *removes straw from my mouth* Where I come from, we straddles our patients



On one hand, I've always heard that crazy fornication was the best fornication. On the other hand, I've seen the type of crazy that normally finds their way into the ambulance and...


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Jan 4, 2012)

Hockey said:


> This is what we use.  You squeeze the top handles together and it pops up.  I like it.  Except we have it next to the bench seat so it kind of gets in my way and junk
> 
> (ours isn't a swivel model)
> 
> ...



We use those mounts, too. Unfortunately, the only logical place to put them was on the counter next to the CPR seat, and the "squeeze and lift up" part turns into "squeeze and slam your fingers up against the underside of the cabinet above it". 

But when they're seated properly and locked in it's really, really nice to know that the monitor isn't going to become a $37k missile if you get into an accident. It just takes a minute to unlock and remove the monitor, and there's no good way to attach the monitor to the gig (I hate sticking it anywhere on the patient; wish we had some hooks or something that would let us hang it off the side of the stretcher).


----------



## Devilz311 (Jan 4, 2012)

lawndartcatcher said:


> and there's no good way to attach the monitor to the gig (I hate sticking it anywhere on the patient; wish we had some hooks or something that would let us hang it off the side of the stretcher).



When we did vent transports, for the trip from bedside to the rig we'd put the vent on the rack, and use the built-in hooks on the handle of the LP 12 to hang it on the siderail.


----------



## Devilz311 (Jan 4, 2012)

EMSLaw said:


> You must be from one of those more advanced medic programs.  Around here, there is a lot of plugging and unplugging the lifepak.



A lot of times it's actually easier using the COM port plug from the LP12.  The bluetooth in the 12's as an afterthought on Physio's part, and is sometimes finicky.  The LP15 is more integrated from the factory, and works 100% every time.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 5, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Our Newport HT50 ventilators were strapped to the head if we needed it. Of course the ventilators also came with an RT, regardless of if an RN was coming or not.


For some transports from certain facilities, we borrowed an RT from them... but most of the vent transports were run by our RN. For those transports that we borrowed an RT, we simply bagged the patient to the truck and the RT got the PLV going. For those w/o the RT, we brought the PLV in and got it set up in the facility... The crews knew how to set up the vent physically so the RT or RN didn't have to spend (much) time on that end of things and could mostly concentrate on getting the proper settings for the patient. 

Our PLV-102 could be run on battery, but we hated to run it that way for long... Besides, while it was quite large and cumbersome, it was very reliable and fairly adjustable, unlike ATV's.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 5, 2012)

Devilz311 said:


> A lot of times it's actually easier using the COM port plug from the LP12.  The bluetooth in the 12's as an afterthought on Physio's part, and is sometimes finicky.  The LP15 is more integrated from the factory, and works 100% every time.


I would have liked an LP-15 back then... much to play with that worked.

I do remember playing with the CCT version of the Zoll M-Series a few times. 

I miss playing with them demo units...


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 5, 2012)

Hockey said:


> This is what we use.  You squeeze the top handles together and it pops up.  I like it.  Except we have it next to the bench seat so it kind of gets in my way and junk



How easy is it to access the back of the monitor? Our 12-leads, spare strips, and L-Adult/Pedi cuffs are all kept in a pouch on the rear of the unit.  Seems like it might be inaccessible in this mount; otherwise I really like the look of it (currently we just seatbelt our LP-12s, which I'm not too happy about since they're often left loose).


----------



## Devilz311 (Jan 7, 2012)

dixie_flatline said:


> How easy is it to access the back of the monitor? Our 12-leads, spare strips, and L-Adult/Pedi cuffs are all kept in a pouch on the rear of the unit.  Seems like it might be inaccessible in this mount; otherwise I really like the look of it (currently we just seatbelt our LP-12s, which I'm not too happy about since they're often left loose).



We have that mount in one of our SCT trucks that was purchased as a demo a year or two ago.  Once it's in the mount, you can't really access the top or back pouch.  Since we hook the Pt up to the monitor at the bedside on SCT transports, it's really not that much of an issue as the BP Cuff and SpO2 cable is already on the patient when the LP is placed in the mount.


----------

